

Ask Aubrey de Grey About Longevity Research on Slashdot - troystribling
http://interviews.slashdot.org/article.pl?no_d2=1&sid=08/07/09/1845200

======
comatose_kid
If a person could live forever, I wonder if they would do anything useful with
their lives - after all, they could always put it off to tomorrow.

"Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever
encountered to help me make the big choices in life."

...

"No one wants to die. Even people who want to go to heaven don't want to die
to get there. And yet death is the destination we all share. No one has ever
escaped it. And that is as it should be, because Death is very likely the
single best invention of Life. It is Life's change agent. It clears out the
old to make way for the new."

Steve Jobs, Stanford Commencement speech

~~~
stcredzero
Lots of people will still die, no matter what we discover.

------
biohacker42
Aubrey de Grey reminds me of the cold fusion people.

Chairman and chief science officer of The Methuselah Foundation - cute but BS.

Biogerontologist - BS.

He is a very smart guy, why doesn't he go ahead and get himself an MD?

There's no way to prolong aging without curing all age related diseases. If
you live long enough the cancer incidence is 100%

So the world is working on curing aging, it always has. There's just still a
VERY long way to go, don't hold your breath. Unless you are < 10 and reading
this.

What exactly de Grey wants, that's not already being done in the regular
effort to cure people, is beyond me?

~~~
stcredzero
"There's no way to prolong aging without curing all age related diseases."

This statement betrays that you don't understand Aubrey de Grey's position. He
doesn't want to cure all age related diseases. (Except 1) Because there's so
few kinds of metabolic damage (just 7) it now seems possible for us to find a
way to ameliorate all of them, thus preventing age related diseases from
appearing in the first place. And yes, he's done lots of thinking about cancer
and the 100% likeliness of getting it if you live long enough.

I suggest that you actually read what he was to say before labeling him. (You
are not alone. From what I've read on the Slashdot entry, most of the people
there only have the foggiest idea of what his position is.)

------
jwesley
I'll have some snake oil with that, Doctor...

